

Fundraising for a seed in 2013 after YC - nancyhua
http://www.nancyhua.com/2015/03/11/seed-fundraising-in-2013-after-y-combinator/

======
sharemywin
I remember reading that raising a seed is selling a vision and raising a
Series as is about numbers

